# Perhaps the Betrayer is right all along....



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

I have been thinking about what my ex said to me before she walked out and I disputed much of what she said but it has been a year for me and I realize she was right - BUT not on my account - HERS!

She said "There was no communication in our relationship" - she was right - she NEVER communicated her true feelings.

She said "there are a lot of secrets in our relationship" - once again - she was right -she was keeping many.

She said "there's little commitment in our relationship" - once again.......

She said "you cant have a relationship without honesty".....

The list goes on and on...can anyone add to the list?


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

"You deserve better"


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

"I was afraid to talk to you" 

Really? How did you think I'd react when I found out you you were sexting your boyfriend right in front of me and sleeping with him on your lunch break?

"We felt like we were just roommates."

Do you chronically lie to all your roommates while you expose them to God knows what kind of STDs?


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

"We never did anything / do anything together" :scratchhead:

The list of things we did together could make a hundred page thread ! 

Yep you're right the betrayer is right all along


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

"I don't trust you" - well you're the one who lied and cheated and gave me good reason not to trust you - not the other way around.

"You neglected me" - there may be some truth in that, but it's a two way street, honey. Why do you expect attention without giving it?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

It's still not an excuse to go out and f** k someone else behind your back. It's not your fault, it's her fault. You aren't the reprobate, she is.


----------



## EastCoastHopeless (Oct 10, 2012)

"We're just friends."
"I don't look at her that way." - what way? feelings can change in an instant, especially if you find common ground.


----------



## EastCoastHopeless (Oct 10, 2012)

LanieB said:


> "Sometimes it seemed like you didn't want me around" - yeah, Sweetie, because people tend to feel that way around raging alcoholics who constantly blow up at their wife and kids for odd, strange, or NO reason.


My H says this all the time too. Yet he's the one who leaves the room when I come around.


----------



## beautiful_day (Mar 28, 2013)

"But it always comes back to you baby" ... oh great, comforting that he loved me just a little bit more. 

My personal favorite "You'll never meet anyone like me again" ... you got that right buster!


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

And a reply from you could have been, "And you can't have a relationship when one of us is a cheater"


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow. I didn't even read this thread before posting my latest diatribe.

Great minds . . .


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

"It's not you, it's me."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

"We weren't having enough sex." Um; yeah right I was feeling resentful because you stopped wanting to spend time with me, talk to me about anything at all, and spending all your free time talking to your "friend" who needed someone to talk to and needed a friend, and you didn't want to try marriage counseling because you didn't want to change, then you are damn right I in turn didn't want to have sex with you!


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

My favorite line was:

"It was never about you, it was all my issues." Really, is that so?


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

beautiful_day said:


> "You'll never meet anyone like me again"


:rofl:

Hahah could you put that in writing please !


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Of course the 

"It's not about you, it's me, you are the best I could have had, the love of my life, and I know this is all about me and my head - we are in the best place we've ever been"


"......but you did'nt do this, and that, and this, and you made me feel this, and that and ....and .........aaann....d , aaannn

:sleeping:


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

brokenhearted118 said:


> My favorite line was:
> 
> "It was never about you, it was all my issues." Really, is that so?


Right? Funny how their issues can destroy OUR lives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

"You didn't show me enough passion"--when discovered my exW slept with and got pregnant (turns out mine) her father's girlfriend's son during the time I was in the Fire Academy and later Paramedic School.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

